# Underclocking graphics card



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello, i want to know if underclocking (without taking voltage down)  in 2D mode obviously, would damage my gfx card, or if it wud be better 4 the card, or just needless

PD: And anyway to make atitool work wo wasting 40mb of ram? some kind of mode for just 3d/2d mode switchs xP


----------



## Darknova (Apr 8, 2007)

Well my 7600GT works at a much lower speed (90Mhz) in 2D mode than 3D mode, so I'd say no it won't damage your card.


----------



## AndyBroke (Apr 8, 2007)

I got BSOD when i underclocked my old Ati x850xt pe. I don't think i damaged it though. It was allready damaged when i underclocked it.


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 9, 2007)

i read there that iit dmgs so dunno maybe ill read more :S, anyways the temp doesnt go lower than 48 in 2D, at 550 or 90mhz :X


PD: the 40mb ram, screw it, it was 4 xd, 40 was while artifacting or sumthing


----------



## Darknova (Apr 9, 2007)

To be honest you have no reason to underclock the card. My 7600GT was a pre-overclocked anyway, and clocks down to reference GPU speeds in 2D and uses my overclock (over the pre-overclock) for 3D. I don't know if that's how it works for ATi cards though.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

No, underclocking should not damage it. 

*Undervolting* it may cause instability, but that should be fine.


However, it is pointless to undervolt a car unless you have the following:

*Your card gives artifacts while on stock (then it should be RMAed)

*It is too hot (new fans, cooler, RMA etc.)

Otherwise it wouldn't make much of a difference in the life span of a card (most of us upgrade _way_ before a card begins to lose its life). Unless you have issues, it is pointless (in my opinion).


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 9, 2007)

ya i was almost decided to dont do, since i didnt see any difference in temperature (48º underclocked and overclocked and default too, when in deskopt xD) and i read some problems that happened 2 people, ty man, i wont uc xP


----------

